# Really trying not obssess but have a question about AF pains!!



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm 5dp3dt and I'm getting really quite strong AF pains. I would normally be due on on friday but realise my cycle will be messed up due to the long protocol. I just feel like it's a bit soon to be getting these pains and so so scared it could all soon be over.

I've done so well, been feeling positive and relaxed all the way through tx but I'm really beginning to wobble now.

Anyone in the same situation or had pains this early and had a bfp?  

Lots of luck to everyone     

Miki xx


----------



## andymay (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Miki
Poor you. I know how hard it is but have a look at my post on the 2ww testers board this morning. 8 days ago I posted _exactly_ the same message - I was 3dp5dt, so similar place to you - and convinced AF would come early. Pains felt exactly the same as on 4 previous failed TX (although these were medicated ovulation, not IVF, but same basic principle). I had the pains all the way up to today, when I got my BFP straight away on 2 different tests. The nurse I spoke to this morning, who knows my crampy tummy of old, said she expected nothing less.

Have faith, hang in there. Promise, it means nothing and whether you get BFN or BFP (and I pray its the latter...) it honestly won't have anything to do with these pains. It's hard, but you will get through.  

A xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Andymay that's fantastic news!!! Congratulations on your  !! 

Thankyou so so much for replying, I do feel better after reading that  

Wow it's soo hard this 2ww, it is my 3rd one so I should be used to it  

Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy ahead  

Miki xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

5dp3dt is way too early hun. Your embies are only 8 days old so will only have been at stage to begin implanting in the last few days. Look on here...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

The cramps/pains you're getting could just be a result of the EC and ET procedures, you've had alot of poking and prodding going on and your poor little ovaries will be swollen and sore. The HCG trigger shot before EC can also stay in your system for up to 14 days so can cause all manner of symptoms and then the progesterone support during 2ww adds even more wierd and wonderful side effects, including cramping, nausea, bloatedness etc etc.

Lots of women will experience some cramping but it ain't over yet hun, you've got a while to go yet !!
Have a read of these polls on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Also, completely ignore when your normal AF would be due...it's not relevant when you have treatment because you've not had natural ovulation and everything has been controlled by the drugs...in theory EC could be seen like ovulation to the very earliest would be 14dpEC....you're only 8dpEC.

Stay positive.....think PMA PMA PMA  

Good luck and take care
Natasha x

/links


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance and info Natasha, I promise to bring my PMA back now  

Miki x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Miki

So glad you posted that, I've been thinking the same I'm one day behind you 4DP3DT, good to see it appears to be perfectly normal xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Waitingpatiently, how are you? I was posting on the same cycle buddies thread as you but it got so busy, I just couldn't keep up!  

Hope you're ok  

Let's hope these AF pains are a good sign for us both     

Miki xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good thread, thanks for the advice Natasha, puts my mind at ease. Im 7dp3dt!!!! x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Miki

I'm ok, trying not to go too mad in the 2ww, but trying to enjoy being PUPO, sounds like you did well hun xx


----------



## BridgetJones (Mar 15, 2010)

Miki - I had cramps throughout 2ww but on 6dp5dt I went into melt down because AF pains really strong.  WaitingPatiently told me not to give up hope and she was right.  Got BFP.  So don't despair - seems to be a good sign


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Bridget Jones that's fantastic news!!!!!      

Thanks so much for sharing, makes me feel much better, it's scary when all you know when you get AF pains is she's on her way!
xx


----------

